# armadillos



## rayparkerjr

I know a method of catching armadillos without a trap but can you eat them without getting sick?


----------



## DuckA

People do eat them, but I've been told the carry leprosy. There is a woman that lives about 10 miles from me that got it after messing with an armadillo.


----------



## TechAdmin

Would cooking it thoroughly kill that?


----------



## billythekid

Do you have to ingest leprosy germs to have them infect you or is getting it on your skin enough?


----------



## replicant

Is there a cure for leprosy?


----------



## dunappy

# During the Great Depression, armadillos were known as “Hoover Hogs” because they were eaten instead of the “chicken in every pot” that Hoover had promised.
# Armadillos can contract and carry leprosy (Hansen’s Disease). However, the only known way they can transfer this disease is when humans eat undercooked armadillo meat.

Do people really eat armadillos?

Yes. In many areas of Central and South America, armadillo meat is often used as part of an average diet. I have heard that some peoples of South America keep small varieties of armadillos as edible housepets. The meat is said to taste like fine-grained, high-quality pork.


----------



## surfinbird

Do armadillos bite / make good pets?


----------



## dunappy

As with most wild animals No the don't make good pets.

https://www.msu.edu/~nixonjos/armadillo/pets.html


> You want a pet armadillo?
> 
> I do not condone the keeping of armadillos, or any other wild animal, as a pet. Although armadillos do not appear to show any outward signs of stress in captivity, under the wrong circumstances they can become aggressive, or succumb to the same boredom or health problems that afflict many captive animals. Also, armadillos would probably not make an ideal pet for most people to begin with. They are nocturnal, and would be sleeping when you are awake. At night, they will wake up and forage. If kept inside, this means they will wander around your home, bumping into (and knocking over!) things, and generally making noise while you are trying to sleep. Armadillos also have a musky smell that some people dislike. Although they have been kept as pets in the past, the reviews are mixed - some people like them, others find the odor and habits of the animal to be unpleasant. In some parts of South America, they are kept as pets - pets which are occasionally eaten.
> 
> If you are still sure that you want a pet armadillo, I remind you again that they are wild animals. Many state or local governments place restrictions on the keeping of wild animals. It may be illegal for you to take an armadillo into your home, or to hold it in captivity. Please check with all pertinent state and local officials before trying to house an armadillo. If you have legal permission to house an armadillo, and you have obtained your animal from an ethical supplier, then I wish you good luck with your new friend. For care and feeding information, please refer to the Armadillo Care page.


https://www.msu.edu/~nixonjos/armadillo/care.html
Rescued Armadillo shows problems with exotic pet trade | KATU.com - Portland, Oregon | News


----------



## kc5fm

*Chicken Joke*



Dean said:


> Would cooking it thoroughly kill that?


OK ... I can't resist.

Question: Why did the Chicken cross the road?

Answer: To show the Armadillo it could be done!


----------



## Ernie V

I can't imagine eating Armadillo and now after hearing that may carry leprosy, NO THANKS!! lol And I'm also curious to know how you get it's shell off before cooking it? And when do you know when he is cooked enough? You guys have me interested now!


----------



## BUCU

Take my advice, you do not want to eat an armadillo. They taste HORRIBLE, and they can make you very sick.


----------



## twilightbluff

How would get the shell off anyways?


----------

